# 2021 Speedmaster Chronoscope clasp compatibility with the 3861 Moonwatch bracelet?



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

It’s 16 mm and adjustable. I like the fit of my 3861 Moonwatch bracelet, but wouldn’t mind having some on-the-fly adjustability. Has anyone looked into whether the chronoscope clasp will be available separately (I.e., without having to buy the entire bracelet)?


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

I’ve contacted Swatch about the clasp availability, and will update with their response.


----------



## mikegtr (Oct 25, 2010)

Please do. in the chronoscope thread, one of the other members said they ordered the clasp through their AD already.









Is this the NEW Next OMEGA Watch? Speedy or Not -...


Is it laterally clutched, like 1861s, or vertically clutched, like 9900s? All they mention is the column wheel (yawn). Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I would guess that it will be available by itself at some point.

Look forward to your updates.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Reference: 117STZ013899

Confirmed by someone directly from Omega. Price is $212 plus shipping. I’ve already got one ordered, but since the watch was just released a couple of days ago there’s no guarantee on when it will actually ship. But it is currently available in the system for anyone with a parts account to order. 

I do believe it’s 1mm wider, but from all of the pictures I’ve compared the connections look identical. We shall see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Please do keep us posted... Although I may not need one, good to have the feature.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Available adjustment is 2.3 mm. Start @ 17:00


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I like the fast that the watch is totally a low-key travel watch in that not only can you use the chrono minute and hour subdial as a second time zone (one that can also show time zones that differ in 15min increments), but the watch also has a quick-set hour hand.

Back to the clasp topic, the above video confirms that the Speedy Pro will eventually get an adjustable clasp as well. The question remains will that clasp have the same width as the current Speedy Pro clasp at 15mm, or if it will be the exact same clasp as on the Chronosope, which is apparently 16mm.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

2.3mm though? I’m interested but hoping for 5mm or better total some day with a few stops in between.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

The new bracelet is so slinky and has such small links, my opinion is 2.3mm will work.

The SM300MC and 300m have the multi position microadjust clasp. They are heavier watch heads and the bracelet links are larger.

The more microadjust the better though.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Good lord, edited….one too many Martinis tonight.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Edit: delete dupe post


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

John Frum said:


> The new bracelet is so slinky and has such small links, my opinion is 2.3mm will work.
> 
> The SM300MC and 300m have the multi position microadjust clasp. They are heavier watch heads and the bracelet links are larger.
> 
> The more microadjust the better though.


Maybe. I’ll see what others say about it before dropping the cash myself 😂

I put a microadjust on an SMPC I had years ago and it was the best $110 or so ever spent. Wore a PO 8900 for 3.5 years exclusively and loved the micro adjust. Wearing a 3861 Speedy now and I’m all for spending the $$$ on adjustability but just feeling like it might not be enough. Sometimes I feel like 5mm on Rolex ez link isn’t enough, but perhaps I’m wearing them tighter knowing I can adjust.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

How this wasn't included with the 3861 from the start is beyond me.


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi everyone. I received an update from Omega (specifically the Swatch spare parts department in NJ) this morning:

_"The part number for the [chronoscope] clasp is O117STZ013899, this is on backorder 4-6 weeks after the order is placed and retails for $211.00 plus $10.00 ground shipping and applicable sales tax. Please be advised that clasps are not interchangeable between bracelets."_

So this confirms the part number and price Iowa_Watchman mentioned above. What remains unclear is exactly what "not interchangeable" means. What we really need to know is whether the Chronoscope clasp can be physically and securely attached to the 3861 Moonwatch bracelet, albeit with a bit of side-to-side overhang due to the 1mm difference in width, and what that will look like.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't think the Chronoscope is all that popular.... this is all an elaborate scheme to sell clasps!!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

E30 Racer said:


> Hi everyone. I received an update from Omega (specifically the Swatch spare parts department in NJ) this morning:
> 
> _"The part number for the [chronoscope] clasp is O117STZ013899, this is on backorder 4-6 weeks after the order is placed and retails for $211.00 plus $10.00 ground shipping and applicable sales tax. Please be advised that clasps are not interchangeable between bracelets."_
> 
> So this confirms the part number and price Iowa_Watchman mentioned above. What remains unclear is exactly what "not interchangeable" means. What we really need to know is whether the Chronoscope clasp can be physically and securely attached to the 3861 Moonwatch bracelet, albeit with a bit of side-to-side overhang due to the 1mm difference in width, and what that will look like.


Correct and I’ve already got one on order, so happy to be everyone’s guinea pig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I have good news galore. I got the call yesterday that the clasp I ordered was ready to be picked up. I dropped by earyl this morning with my Speedy Pro and handed it over to the OB's watchmaker. Unfortunately I was seated away from him, so I didn't see exactly what he did, which will become more important later.

The good news is that it fits the 3861 bracelet, the great news is that it is a perfect fit in terms of width compared to the bracelet! And the fact that the price was only CHF 200 was just the cherry on top. Even the SA was surprised seeing that apparently a simple pin buckle from a different model already cost CHF 250.

Anyways, there was a couple strange things which made me regret that I didn't see what the watchmaker was doing. First off, as you can see from the pictures below, the Chronoscope clasp (in all pictures the one attached to the bracelet) is slightly longer than the original clasp. When I came in, my 3861 wore slightly loose on my wrist. After the clasp was switched, with the new clasp not set to the extended setting, the watch fit tighter than it did on the old clasp. Yet the watchmaker assured me that he did not remove any links.

Another weird thing is that as you can see on the receipt at the bottom, there are two serial numbers for two parts. And the SA confirmed that there was indeed the clasp and an "attachment piece". As the watchmaker was gone at that point, I wasn't able to get a clear picture on what part the attachment piece was exactly. Also, for some reason the SA told me that they were not able to give me the plastic baggies that held the original parts. As you may know, these show the serial numbers on them. I've purchased parts from them before, and it's the first time they withheld the bags.

Anyways, the watch now fits me better than before, and I am glad to have a quick extension for those hot days when my wrist swells later in the day. I was also able to handle the Chronoscope and the Seamaster 300 while I waited, and both are great looking watches!


----------



## mikegtr (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks great! 

So now when they bracelet is extended, is the smaller connection area still covered by the top of the clasp?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

WastedYears said:


> I have good news galore. I got the call yesterday that the clasp I ordered was ready to be picked up. I dropped by earyl this morning with my Speedy Pro and handed it over to the OB's watchmaker. Unfortunately I was seated away from him, so I didn't see exactly what he did, which will become more important later.
> 
> The good news is that it fits the 3861 bracelet, the great news is that it is a perfect fit in terms of width compared to the bracelet! And the fact that the price was only CHF 200 was just the cherry on top. Even the SA was surprised seeing that apparently a simple pin buckle from a different model already cost CHF 250.
> 
> ...


Dang, thank you for the great reply and all of the pictures! I have to admit, I’m a little sad I couldn’t be the first to complete this haha. I’m guessing the attachment piece is probably just spring bars or screw bars, right?

I’m actually happy to hear the clasp itself is a little longer (figured it probably was). That should give me a perfect fit with the option of extending if needed. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

thanks for the confirmation that is it the same width as the moonwatch. The price seems a tad high for a clasp, but what are we going to do....a price we pay for being early adopters......

So for the US, which part number it is so I can order? _O117STZ013899_


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

mikegtr said:


> That looks great!
> 
> So now when they bracelet is extended, is the smaller connection area still covered by the top of the clasp?


I hope this picture answers your question. Left is not extended, right is extended.













Iowa_Watchman said:


> Dang, thank you for the great reply and all of the pictures! I have to admit, I’m a little sad I couldn’t be the first to complete this haha. I’m guessing the attachment piece is probably just spring bars or screw bars, right?
> 
> I’m actually happy to hear the clasp itself is a little longer (figured it probably was). That should give me a perfect fit with the option of extending if needed. Thanks again!
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the serial tz013110 refers to. What I do know though is that the last time I bought an Omega clasp, there was only one serial number for the clasp and another for the endlinks that I needed to fit the clasp to the 1861 bracelet. But this time there's no endlinks that came with it as far as I can tell.

I have a friend who is an Omega AD. I will ask him if he is able to look up specific parts numbers.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Lu.. said:


> thanks for the confirmation that is it the same width as the moonwatch. The price seems a tad high for a clasp, but what are we going to do....a price we pay for being early adopters......
> 
> So for the US, which part number it is so I can order? _O117STZ013899_


I think that should be it yes. Or just tz013899.


----------



## mikegtr (Oct 25, 2010)

WastedYears said:


> I hope this picture answers your question. Left is not extended, right is extended.
> 
> View attachment 16154905



It does, I was mostly hoping to get rid of the weird gap here when extended.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Very exciting news, though I'll admit a bit of frustration that Omega thought it okay to charge $6k-$7k+ for the 3861 without including this clasp.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Concur.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

John Frum said:


> Concur.


+1.

I just went to an Omega AD, not the OB where I bought her and ordered the clasp personally. They will be calling me when it arrives.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

WastedYears said:


> I think that should be it yes. Or just tz013899.


thanks, I just saw the Omega receipt you posted....did u order 2 parts?

what is 118stz013110? the end links?


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

mikegtr said:


> It does, I was mostly hoping to get rid of the weird gap here when extended.
> 
> View attachment 16155069


I originally thought this gap was a bit odd too, but let’s be honest, how often are you flipping your wrist over to that extent where it’s even visible to the wearer. It’s an odd choice no doubt, and I’m sure Omega could have done better, but I think it’s a non-issue in real world use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Lu.. said:


> thanks, I just saw the Omega receipt you posted....did u order 2 parts?
> 
> what is 118stz013110? the end links?


I have no idea what the other item is. It's explained a bit more in my posts.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Shouldn’t this be standard issue on all 3861 now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonarch (Oct 4, 2021)

The bracelet of 3861 ends up with 15mm, but the new one from Chronoscope is 16mm. How does this work..?


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

15.89 is the actual outside measurement IIRC. 15mm is the inside of the clasp


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

A Hands-On Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope Review — On The Wrist For Two Weeks


✓ Omega released the new Speedmaster Chronoscope and RJ has been wearing it for two weeks ✓ Check out his thoughts on the watch here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





Dropping this in here. In Fratello's review they (being buddy buddy with Omega) expressly confirm that the new style claps will come as an upgrade to the moonwatch...eventually

"And yes, Omega will also come up with an upgraded clasp like this for the regular steel Speedmaster Professional watch. Current owners of that watch will be able to replace theirs as well with the new clasp. But all in due time, Omega could not give us a timeline for this upgrade. But at least you know it will be coming in the (near) future. " (Fratello)


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

I think Fratello has the width of the clasp wrong...did they physically measure it? Several people have already installed the Chronoscope clasp to their Moonwatch bracelet and it is is the same 15mm width. 

I already ordered the parts (both _O117STZ013899_ & 118stz013110) with my AD, they actually called me today and told me it should be in next week. In addition, they told me if 118stz013110 is not needed, they can just return it to Omega at no cost to me. Didn't have to pay for the parts up front, they just special ordered it, and they will install it for me. I'll bring my extra links just in case it needs to be added after the new clasp is installed.

Lastly, WatchAdviser had an excellent video with Omega on the Chronoscope. I commented on why no quick release spring-bar on the ref and the moonwatch and he responded......."There will also be a solution coming to quick exchange the bracelets and straps..." Nice...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Lu.. said:


> I think Fratello has the width of the clasp wrong...did they physically measure it? Several people have already installed the Chronoscope clasp to their Moonwatch bracelet and it is is the same 15mm width.
> 
> I already ordered the parts (both _O117STZ013899_ & 118stz013110) with my AD, they actually called me today and told me it should be in next week. In addition, they told me if 118stz013110 is not needed, they can just return it to Omega at no cost to me. Didn't have to pay for the parts up front, they just special ordered it, and they will install it for me. I'll bring my extra links just in case it needs to be added after the new clasp is installed.
> 
> Lastly, WatchAdviser had an excellent video with Omega on the Chronoscope. I commented on why no quick release spring-bar on the ref and the moonwatch and he responded......."There will also be a solution coming to quick exchange the bracelets and straps..." Nice...


Please do post pictures of the 118stz013110 if you can - whether it's needed or not. I am curious to see what it is. I have the feeling it may have been a standard Speedy link that was added for free after the OB's watchmaker scratched one of mine while replacing the clasp. It's the only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t (Jul 13, 2016)

Lu.. said:


> I think Fratello has the width of the clasp wrong...did they physically measure it? Several people have already installed the Chronoscope clasp to their Moonwatch bracelet and it is is the same 15mm width.


I would venture that the reported dimensions are accurate. Looks like the Chronoscope clasp overhangs the Moonwatch endlinks. That’s why the notched endlink does not show itself when extended using the Chronoscope clasp.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

s0ckpupp3t said:


> I would venture that the reported dimensions are accurate. Looks like the Chronoscope clasp overhangs the Moonwatch endlinks. That’s why the notched endlink does not show itself when extended using the Chronoscope clasp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


see pics on post # 18...









2021 Speedmaster Chronoscope clasp compatibility with...


It’s 16 mm and adjustable. I like the fit of my 3861 Moonwatch bracelet, but wouldn’t mind having some on-the-fly adjustability. Has anyone looked into whether the chronoscope clasp will be available separately (I.e., without having to buy the entire bracelet)?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## s0ckpupp3t (Jul 13, 2016)

Lu.. said:


> see pics on post # 18...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but see the pic in post #22.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

s0ckpupp3t said:


> Yes, but see the pic in post #22.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, but see the pic in post #40.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

WastedYears said:


> Yes, but see the pic in post #40.
> 
> View attachment 16162340


thanks for the measurement. As WastedYears posted...the Chronoscope clasp is 15mm like the 3861 bracelet and probably Fratello guessed or got that number from Omega...

I think the pic below from post # 18 (Chronoscope clasp on the bottom and installed, 3861 clasp on the top) shows how Omega is able to not show the endlink when the Chronoscope clasp is fully extended when looking at it from a top view and is able to achieve a flush width look as the bracelet.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t (Jul 13, 2016)

Lu.. said:


> thanks for the measurement. As WasterYears posted...the Chronoscope clasp is 15mm like the 3861 bracelet and probably Fratello guessed or got that number from Omega...
> 
> I think the pic below from post # 18 (Chronoscope clasp on the bottom and installed, 3861 clasp on the top) shows how Omega is able to not show the endlink when the Chronoscope clasp is fully extended when looking at it from a top view and is able to achieve a flush width look as the bracelet.


Ah, I see. Thanks for the additional info.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

jakesky said:


> Any updates?


I've got one on order - there's a 4 to 6 week backorder.


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

rich-96db said:


> I've got one on order - there's a 4 to 6 week backorder.


Thanks for the info Rich. Curious if both parts mentioned in this thread are necessary or just the clasp? Keep us posted.


----------



## watchthewine94 (Jan 26, 2021)

jakesky said:


> Any updates?


I’ve ordered this part only, 117STZ013899 , hope it’s just what’s needed to change. They said 4-6 week as well.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

jakesky said:


> Thanks for the info Rich. Curious if both parts mentioned in this thread are necessary or just the clasp? Keep us posted.


As others have noted, just ordered part #117STZ013899 only. I'll post pics once I have it and install it. It looks like a pretty easy swap out of the clasps. Given then longer length of the adjustable clasp, I'll probably have to remove an additional link.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

I placed my order ~3 weeks ago and was told ~4 week back order. The one posted here must have been the first spare to come out of the factory!

I can’t imagine anything beyond the clasp is needed for the swap. I’m guessing the additional part number noted was a screw cap or something that got damaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

The AD has not called me back so my guess is mine in on the 4-6 week B/O too....


----------



## kcgunner (Feb 16, 2020)

I ordered the nylon strap and deployant recently and they said the same 4-6 weeks. This seems to be the standard answer for every part ordered. In reality it took 1 week of the strap to come and 9 weeks for the deployant! After doing some research I found out that Jean Rousard in Paris makes the straps for Omega but they make their own deployants and probably clasps. So good luck waiting! Omega is way behind on parts.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

UPDATE:

Thanks to @pbandwatches on Instagram (his pics below) it has been confirmed that you DO need a different connecting link for the clasp to fit on the Speedy Pro bracelet. The connecting arm on the adjustable clasp is wider than the standard one. The link pictured is the standard one from the Speedy Pro. 

I’ve confirmed that part number is 118STZ013110. Description is “Attachment link clasp assembled steel”. Cost is $65 shipped. You only need the one link, the other side fits as is. Hope this helps!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Man, Omega is just trolling y'all now.


----------



## mikegtr (Oct 25, 2010)

Couldn’t you just do the swap here since it’s held on with a spring bar?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

mikegtr said:


> Couldn’t you just do the swap here since it’s held on with a spring bar?
> View attachment 16207565


Hmm, interesting question. Looking at my own clasp it doesn’t look like that spring bar is going to be the easiest to get out, but definitely seems possible! He’s going to check tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco1444 (Sep 10, 2020)

Is it safe to assume that Omega will be putting these updated clasps in the Speedmaster Professionals in the future? I know Omega has done a slight update to the movement because of issues with the first batch of watches. And ive heard they have fixed the Sharp case edges as well. Are we going to see a 2.0 version of the new Speedy Professional?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

6R15 said:


> I don't think the Chronoscope is all that popular.... this is all an elaborate scheme to sell clasps!!


What a strategy. Develop a line of watches to sell clasps. Must be some fantastic MBA grads in there.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Bronco1444 said:


> Is it safe to assume that Omega will be putting these updated clasps in the Speedmaster Professionals in the future? I know Omega has done a slight update to the movement because of issues with the first batch of watches. And ive heard they have fixed the Sharp case edges as well. Are we going to see a 2.0 version of the new Speedy Professional?


Updated the movement, where’s this coming from? First I’m seeing about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tooch (Jul 26, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Updated the movement, where’s this coming from? First I’m seeing about it.


It's not an update, it's just the revision of one bushing which wore prematurely, causing the issues that some have had with their watches stopping. It's nothing out of the ordinary really, according to Archer this even sometimes happens after many decades of manufacturing a particular movement.


----------



## oceanlee (Oct 26, 2021)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Hmm, interesting question. Looking at my own clasp it doesn’t look like that spring bar is going to be the easiest to get out, but definitely seems possible! He’s going to check tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any update? Is it possible to switch over? Thanks!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

oceanlee said:


> Any update? Is it possible to switch over? Thanks!


Sorry, yes it’s possible to switch the “arms” between them and not need the different end link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

I was able to switch out the clasp on my 3861 Speedy for the Chronoscope adjustable clasp (11STZ013899) this weekend. As others have noted, and as you can see in the pic below, the middle section of the folding arm on the Chronoscope clasp is much wider than the original one:










It was an easy solution to remove the folding arm from the original watch clasp and put it onto the Chronoscope clasp - you just have to pop off one spring bar. If you don't want to do this, you'd have to buy the Chronoscope link that attaches to the wider center of the folding clasp (part #118STZ013110). I found it easier to pop off the spring bar and move the folding arm versus fighting with those insanely small Omega screws. It also avoids paying $65 for a small link.

The Chronoscope clasp is also longer than the original clasp, so I also had to remove on additional link on the 12 o'clock side of the bracelet to accommodate the longer length:










When extended, I measured the difference at 2.5mm. For me, it resulted in a perfect fit. With the original clasp, the fit was either too loose or too tight and I thought that the end link looked horrible when you used the outer micro-adjustment hole.










The whole process took me about 10 minutes to complete. And that's only because my fat fingers and those damn Omega screws are sworn enemies!

Big thanks to Brad @ Brent L. Miller Jewelers for helping me source the Chronoscope clasp.


----------



## Juriorlov (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh Boy, thank you all for your contribution! I was looking for a solution since I bought the watch in July, actually wore it on a Perlon Strap as I couldn't get a perfect fit with the bracelet without the need to look at this ugly gap when using the outer micro adjustment which drives me nuts tbh.

This looks like a decent solutions in first place (beside the fact that it should've been included when bought anyways) however as far as I can see, the adjustability is exactly the same as on the clasp the watch comes with so the only benefit is indeed the on the fly adjustability and the no longer visible gap, am I correct?

The only other benefit I could think of would be a scenario when you're in between the micro adjustment and will now get a proper fit without the adjustment as the clasp itself is longer and in addition you've the on the fly adjustment which will not look ridiculous anymore?

Will Omega or the AD change these for goodwill by any chance in the future or should I order directly before bothering anymore...?

Any errors in reasoning? What do you guys think?


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

Juriorlov said:


> Oh Boy, thank you all for your contribution! I was looking for a solution since I bought the watch in July, actually wore it on a Perlon Strap as I couldn't get a perfect fit with the bracelet without the need to look at this ugly gap when using the outer micro adjustment which drives me nuts tbh.
> 
> This looks like a decent solutions in first place (beside the fact that it should've been included when bought anyways) however as far as I can see, the adjustability is exactly the same as on the clasp the watch comes with so the only benefit is indeed the on the fly adjustability and the no longer visible gap, am I correct?
> 
> ...


I think you've summarized it well.

I measure the micro adjustment on the original clasp at just under 2mm and the link looks terrible when extended.

I measure the Chronoscope on-the-fly adjustment at 2.5mm and the extension is hidden from view.

Beyond the measurements, it's really just about the feel. I could not get a comfortable fit with the original clasp. I'm getting a much better fit with the adjustable clasp.

If you're getting a good fit already, it's probably not worth upgrading.

As others have noted, the adjustable clasp should be standard on this watch.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

I posted the process of switching the clasp while using the original connecting "arm" as well as the part number on my Instagram @watchonmywrist and it is saved as a highlight on my profile. Not trying to self-promote, just letting anyone know the information/process will always be saved there for future reference.


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I posted the process of switching the clasp while using the original connecting "arm" as well as the part number on my Instagram @watchonmywrist and it is saved as a highlight on my profile. Not trying to self-promote, just letting anyone know the information/process will always be saved there for future reference.


Great tutorial! Thanks I.W.M.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

A little glamor shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

I just completed this mod, and it’s great to have the tool-less adjustability when needed. Thanks to the folks leading the way in finding a solution to the link size difference. It’s very annoying that Omega went out of it’s way to prevent this from being a direct swap.


----------



## WatchBorder (Apr 25, 2016)

rich-96db said:


> I was able to switch out the clasp on my 3861 Speedy for the Chronoscope adjustable clasp (11STZ013899) this weekend. As others have noted, and as you can see in the pic below, the middle section of the folding arm on the Chronoscope clasp is much wider than the original one:
> 
> View attachment 16253631
> 
> ...


Hi! Thank you so much for this post!

Question - I have read that a clasp with micro adjust is less comfortable than one without, and that might be a reason Omega did not include it in the Speedy.

In your experience (and everyone with the chronoscope clasp) is this the case ? Any downside in comfort from having this clasp?

cheers


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

WatchBorder said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for this post!
> 
> Question - I have read that a clasp with micro adjust is less comfortable than one without, and that might be a reason Omega did not include it in the Speedy.
> 
> ...


I find the Chronoscope clasp very comfortable - really no difference, but I did keep the original folding arm from the stock clasp. With the stock clasp, when you move to the outer micro-adjustment hole, not only does it look bad, it also feels a little unstable as very little of the last link is held inside the clasp.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

I haven't noticed any difference in comfort either. This is still one of the most comfortable bracelets I've ever worn.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

WatchBorder said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for this post!
> 
> Question - I have read that a clasp with micro adjust is less comfortable than one without, and that might be a reason Omega did not include it in the Speedy.
> 
> ...


The two clasps are almost identical in terms of shape and size, I'm not sure how one could be noticeably more/less comfortable than the other. I'm wearing the new clasp with the old "arm" and it feels exactly like the previous clasp. I guess it's possible the new "arm" could cause some discomfort that I'm not aware of, but aside from being slightly wider it's the same shape as the old one.


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> The two clasps are almost identical in terms of shape and size, I'm not sure how one could be noticeably more/less comfortable than the other. I'm wearing the new clasp with the old "arm" and it feels exactly like the previous clasp. I guess it's possible the new "arm" could cause some discomfort that I'm not aware of, but aside from being slightly wider it's the same shape as the old one.


Well said. I think the actual width of the total "arm" is the same on both - for some reason, the middle section is wider on the Chronoscope one with thinner outer sections. I have no idea why Omega would choose to do that.


----------



## WatchBorder (Apr 25, 2016)

Interesting.

Weird why there is seems to be consensus then that the micro adjustment makes the clasp more uncomfortable.

Or maybe the new chronoscope clasp is superb. It’s a shame the speedy doesn’t have it as it would seem they had already developed it when it came out.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WatchBorder said:


> Weird why there is seems to be consensus then that the micro adjustment makes the clasp more uncomfortable.


What consensus? You've just had three owners tell you both clasps are equally comfortable.


----------



## WatchBorder (Apr 25, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> What consensus? You've just had three owners tell you both clasps are equally comfortable.


No, sorry don’t get me wrong.
I’m not taking about this clasp.

It’s just that from watching tons of videos on watches, I heard many times that micro adjustment clasps are useful but come with a trade off of being less comfortable / too bulky.

This is the general perception I have and not specific to this clasp.

I also remember reading an article about the new Speedmaster were the writer claimed that if they would have put the micro adjustment clasp on the new moonwatch, it would have made it less comfortable.

So overall, very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Gotcha. I think the quick adjust clasps often are much larger to accommodate the mechanism, which may account for the complaints. Here, Omega avoided that problem at the cost of only two size choices (versus, for example, six for the larger SMP 300m clasp).


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

WatchBorder said:


> No, sorry don’t get me wrong.
> I’m not taking about this clasp.
> 
> It’s just that from watching tons of videos on watches, I heard many times that micro adjustment clasps are useful but come with a trade off of being less comfortable / too bulky.
> ...


It should depend on the clasp. The only one that I have tried is the glidelock in the submariner and it's pretty comfortable.

Regarding the thickness, I prefer thinner clasps. But most important to me is how even sits on the wrist. I prefer wider surfaces to distribute the pressure better.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

The 2012-2017 SMPc bracelet w/1154 toolless microadjust clasp added made a believer out of me. Fit is everything IMO.

THANKS all for the info here.


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

I am definitely ordering this as soon as Omega Toronto opens this morning. My only critique of the 3861 bracelet is that the clasp is a tad too short but this longer Chronoscope looks right. Being adjustable is a bonus.


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

I ordered my extendable clasp (O117STZ013899) on 12/27/21, directly from Omega / Swatch Group USA parts sales. 

Was told it's out of stock, and to expect it in 4 to 6 weeks.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

Ordered. 
Clasp is $270 CDN, out of stock, April estimate.
Link is $65 CDN.


----------



## KingCor (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow thank you for this write up! I am going to call my boutique tomorrow and put an order in for this. Would be nice if Omega offered some kind of exchange program even at a discounted rate. Frustrating they would leave it out and then come out with this so shortly after. Not even about the money but makes the watch having felt rushed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Just had my sapphire 3861 Moonwatch clasp updated to the Chronoscope clasp at an Omega AD. 
Nice that the Omega AD just did the work in ten minutes without question (very different than how my Rolex AD responded to a similar non-standard request: "We are not authorized to do any non-standard work on any Rolex product."). The Omega AD that I ordered the parts from only said, "Substituting this clasp is non-standard, so these parts are non-refundable if they don't do what you want."

Note the required Chronoscope bracelet replacement link doesn't have the polished, narrow inner links that the sapphire bracelet has, however it's barely noticeable to my watch nerd eyes (probably already mentioned earlier in this thread).
2.3mm is a small adjustment for sure, but it's been better than no quick adjustment, and I'm happy with it.

Thanks so much to all the people that contributed to this thread !


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Watch Free Fall said:


> Just had my sapphire 3861 Moonwatch clasp updated to the Chronoscope clasp at an Omega AD.
> Nice that the Omega AD just did the work in ten minutes without question (very different than how my Rolex AD responded to a similar non-standard request: "We are not authorized to do any non-standard work on any Rolex product."). The Omega AD that I ordered the parts from only said, "Substituting this clasp is non-standard, so these parts are non-refundable if they don't do what you want."
> 
> Note the required Chronoscope bracelet replacement link doesn't have the polished, narrow inner links that the sapphire bracelet has, however it's barely noticeable to my watch nerd eyes (probably already mentioned earlier in this thread).
> ...


Just to make sure you have all of the info, the Chronoscope bracelet link isn't actually required. You can just swap the folding arm from your old clasp to the new one and use your standard Speedy bracelet link if you'd prefer and maintain the polished bits. Works either way, totally your call.


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Just to make sure you have all of the info, the Chronoscope bracelet link isn't actually required. You can just swap the folding arm from your old clasp to the new one and use your standard Speedy bracelet link if you'd prefer and maintain the polished bits. Works either way, totally your call.


Woops, I missed that ! A cheaper way to go too, 
I ordered the parts when this thread was very short, possibly why I missed the approach of using the Speedy link, I should have checked this thread for updates after I received the parts. Using the Speedy link would have meant I could have easily swapped the clasp myself too I bet.
Thanks for your reminder, sir.


----------



## Abho (11 mo ago)

Watch Free Fall said:


> Woops, I missed that ! A cheaper way to go too,
> I ordered the parts when this thread was very short, possibly why I missed the approach of using the Speedy link, I should have checked this thread for updates after I received the parts. Using the Speedy link would have meant I could have easily swapped the clasp myself too I bet.
> Thanks for your reminder, sir.


Actually I would recommend you to use both parts. Chronoscope deployant arm is intentionally widened to create space to fit around the adjustment push-button, furthermore it has an indentation to accommodate such button:
















If you swap the deployant arm with the original 3861 one, there will not be enough space to accommodate the push button, leaving a small gap when the clasp is closed:









Note that the clasp will close securely, but the fit will not be perfect.

My issue here is that the chronoscope end-link is not available in all markets (Here in Spain, for example, the clasp can be obtained through the Omega Extranet, but not the end link).

Since I'm looking for alternative ways to ger that specific part (i.e. Part 118STZ013110), Can I ask the zone (e.g. USA) from where you sourced that?


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

Abho said:


> Actually I would recommend you to use both parts. Chronoscope deployant arm is intentionally widened to create space to fit around the adjustment push-button, furthermore it has an indentation to accommodate such button


Sure, it is probably ideal to use the arm which comes with the Chronoscope, but has anyone actually encountered any issues in practice from just swapping the Moonwatch deployant arm onto the Chronoscope clasp or is this just theoretical on your part?


----------



## Abho (11 mo ago)

SlCKB0Y said:


> Sure, it is probably ideal to use the arm which comes with the Chronoscope, but has anyone actually encountered any issues in practice from just swapping the Moonwatch deployant arm onto the Chronoscope clasp or is this just theoretical on your part?


It is from my personal experience swapping the clasp (that terrible picture from my previous post is my own watch 🙃 )

The clasp closes securely and, in my eyes, there's an inprovement with respect to the standard clasp (i.e. not weird gap when the second microadjustment slot is being used), but with the chronoscope link, the clasp would be "perfect".

I'm righ now in the hunt for the chronoscope link (i.e. Part 118STZ013110), since at least in Spain is not available through the extranet :-( ...If you do not want yours, I'll be more than happy to buy it ;-)

In addition, in this post from OF you can find further details about this topic (with much better photos than mine).

Here some pictures where hopefully it may be appreciated how the push button prevents the arm to completely fold into the clasp:









































which leaves a small gap with the clasp is closed:


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Abho said:


> It is from my personal experience swapping the clasp (that terrible picture from my previous post is my own watch 🙃 )
> 
> The clasp closes securely and, in my eyes, there's an inprovement with respect to the standard clasp (i.e. not weird gap when the second microadjustment slot is being used), but with the chronoscope link, the clasp would be "perfect".
> 
> ...


My Omega AD mistakenly said I needed two links, in addition to the clasp, so I have an extra one. IM me if you're interested.


----------



## Abho (11 mo ago)

Watch Free Fall said:


> My Omega AD mistakenly said I needed two links, in addition to the clasp, so I have an extra one. IM me if you're interested.
> View attachment 16454674


You have a private message.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Can someone direct me to an ad who can source the chronoscope clasp and any needed parts for the new speedmaster? The ad where I purchased the watch is unable to order this clasp. Thanks!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

AviF said:


> Can someone direct me to an ad who can source the chronoscope clasp and any needed parts for the new speedmaster? The ad where I purchased the watch is unable to order this clasp. Thanks!


I got mine from Topper's (this sub-forum's sponsor). You may want to reach out to them to see if shipping to you is a possibility.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Silvek said:


> I got mine from Topper's (this sub-forum's sponsor). You may want to reach out to them to see if shipping to you is a possibility.


I already did- as that is where I purchased the watch! This was Jay's reply:
Apologies Avi,
We tried to use the chronoscope moonwatch clasp before. Omega won’t sell us the clasp attachment.
Jay Liu

I'm lost now? what's going on? I ship to NJ not to Israel, so that's not the issue...


----------



## KingCor (Feb 3, 2012)

AviF said:


> Can someone direct me to an ad who can source the chronoscope clasp and any needed parts for the new speedmaster? The ad where I purchased the watch is unable to order this clasp. Thanks!


Just call an Omega Boutique. Whenever in doubt and unable to get any part from an AD just call a boutique or go to one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

KingCor said:


> Just call an Omega Boutique. Whenever in doubt and unable to get any part from an AD just call a boutique or go to one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I cannot get to a boutique as I'm currently overseas... can I just call and order over the phone and ship (to either Baltimore or NJ)? If you have done this and can recommend a boutique, I'd appreciate.


----------



## KingCor (Feb 3, 2012)

Of course. I’ve called and ordered items over phone and through email before. The is an Omega Boutique at the Short Hills mall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

KingCor said:


> Of course. I’ve called and ordered items over phone and through email before. The is an Omega Boutique at the Short Hills mall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks.


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

Tim Plains said:


> Ordered.
> Clasp is $270 CDN, out of stock, April estimate.
> Link is $65 CDN.


Christmas comes early this year because this shipped already. 👍


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

Edit: Never mind. Got it. 
Perfect bracelet now.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Abho said:


> It is from my personal experience swapping the clasp (that terrible picture from my previous post is my own watch 🙃 )
> 
> The clasp closes securely and, in my eyes, there's an inprovement with respect to the standard clasp (i.e. not weird gap when the second microadjustment slot is being used), but with the chronoscope link, the clasp would be "perfect".
> 
> ...


That's very interest! And I can't believe I never noticed this (as someone who has suggested swapping the folding arm). I'll have to take a closer look tonight because I'm curious to see it in person, but it definitely doesn't look like it's closing all the way. I'm very surprised the clasp secures at all with the button interfering with the arm. I guess I will be hunting down an accompanying end link now...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

So…interesting development for anyone in the same boat as me looking for the connecting link. It’s no longer available for separate purchase. I talked to a boutique, an authorized dealer, and a watchmaker with a parts account today. Their systems all showed the same thing, not available for order. It would seem the only way to get one at this point is to order an entire Chronoscope bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Interesting read as I am about to rejoin the Speedy Club with my 3861 in transit! Was hoping to make this clasp switch but seems like I’ll run into obstacles! Subscribed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

I wonder if the adjustable clasp could make an appearance on 2022 3861 Speedmasters. If so, retrofit availability should not be a problem.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> So…interesting development for anyone in the same boat as me looking for the connecting link. It’s no longer available for separate purchase. I talked to a boutique, an authorized dealer, and a watchmaker with a parts account today. Their systems all showed the same thing, not available for order. It would seem the only way to get one at this point is to order an entire Chronoscope bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much was the clasp+link and how much is the full bracelet?


----------



## Deleider (11 mo ago)

I contacted my AD in the Netherlands. They told me the 118STZ013110 Attachment link got a new number: 118STZ013904.

Claps cost 190 euro
Link (118STZ013904) 48 euro


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

So in short, these are needed to make the magic happen:

link 118STZ013904
clasp 0117STZ013899


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fes (Nov 15, 2017)

Watch Free Fall said:


> My Omega AD mistakenly said I needed two links, in addition to the clasp, so I have an extra one. IM me if you're interested.
> View attachment 16454674


Any chance this is still available? Thanks.


----------



## fes (Nov 15, 2017)

Tim Plains said:


> Christmas comes early this year because this shipped already. 👍


Could you share where in Toronto you ordered from?

Ordered the clasp from a GTA AD around the same time as you and has yet to arrive and quoted a may delivery date.

After reviewing this thread now see that I will need the link as well...


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

fes said:


> Could you share where in Toronto you ordered from?


You should be able to use the old link you disassemble it.


----------



## fes (Nov 15, 2017)

Had only ordered the clasp(0117STZ013899) with intentions of just swapping the folding arm, as was mentioned that was all that was necessary previously.. Do not wish to have the issue mentioned in post 86 + 88 by Abho so now am in search of the link(118STZ013904).

Thanks though, will try them if unable to source.


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

fes said:


> Any chance this is still available? Thanks.


Sorry, my spare link was already sold, thanks.


----------



## loeti75 (10 mo ago)

fes said:


> Had only ordered the clasp(0117STZ013899) with intentions of just swapping the folding arm, as was mentioned that was all that was necessary previously.. Do not wish to have the issue mentioned in post 86 + 88 by Abho so now am in search of the link(118STZ013904).
> 
> Thanks though, will try them if unable to source.


Any update on availability and fitting of the mentioned "new" link 118STZ013904?
I am about to also make this mod, as the actual adjustment is annoying and the fit is not 100% perfect. 
In addition - any further confirmation that the fit without the new end-link (just swapping the clasp and re-using the original folding arm) is not working?
Thanks!


----------



## loeti75 (10 mo ago)

Just found the information/confirmation on another forum, that the end-link is really required for a perfect fit as there is some add. space on the chronoscope folding arm to exactly fit to the push-button.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Update: I just ordered the clasp and the end link from Omega USA. Total is $256 plus tax. While I have an order confirmation, the items are a 4-6 week wait and I am expected to get another email confirmation when the parts are in and ready to ship.


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

AviF said:


> Update: I just ordered the clasp and the end link from Omega USA. Total is $256 plus tax. While I have an order confirmation, the items are a 4-6 week wait and I am expected to get another email confirmation when the parts are in and ready to ship.


Good deal, thanks for the update. I plan to do the same next week.👍


----------



## fes (Nov 15, 2017)

AviF said:


> Update: I just ordered the clasp and the end link from Omega USA. Total is $256 plus tax. While I have an order confirmation, the items are a 4-6 week wait and I am expected to get another email confirmation when the parts are in and ready to ship.


Could you confirm which part # you were able to order for the attachment link?
118STZ013904?

Thanks.


----------



## fes (Nov 15, 2017)

O118STZ013110 => 6H side clasp attachment link

O118STZ013904 => 12H side clasp attachment link / I checked with the Omega HQ that it is different from O118STZ013110 and it can’t be an alternative piece for the 6H side clasp attachment link.

FYI, O118STZ013904 is available to order.


Response I received from Swatch Group Canada. Anyone actually have O118STZ013904 and used?


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

fes said:


> Could you confirm which part # you were able to order for the attachment link?
> 118STZ013904?
> 
> Thanks.



O117STZ013899CLASP STEEL WITH COMFORTABLE PUTTING1​$ 206.00​$ 206.00​O118STZ013904ATTACHMENT LINK CLASP STEEL ASSEMBLED1​$ 50.00​$ 50.00​Subtotal:
Tax:$ 256.00
$ 17.62​*Order Total:*$ 273.62​


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

I hope I ordered the correct attachment link! Anyone who has already received the parts and can confirm the correct end link order number please let us know.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

fes said:


> O118STZ013110 => 6H side clasp attachment link
> 
> O118STZ013904 => 12H side clasp attachment link / I checked with the Omega HQ that it is different from O118STZ013110 and it can’t be an alternative piece for the 6H side clasp attachment link.
> 
> ...


What is 6H and 12H please?


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

AviF said:


> What is 6H and 12H please?


OH- duh- 6ocklock. well, I hope I got the correct one!


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

AviF said:


> OH- duh- 6ocklock. well, I hope I got the correct one!


I'm actually nervous now... looking back on this thread- the link needed is definitely the 6H position which connects to the arm. According to this new info, I ordered the 12H and not the 6H. If anyone can confirm the latest info regarding the correct part number for the part needed, I would very much appreciate.


----------



## fes (Nov 15, 2017)

From my understanding 6 side and 12 side. 

However I am confused. As it does not seem to me you would need a 'attachment' link on the 12 side of the clasp?

On the 12 side of the clasp the 'attachment' link is appears to be apart of the clasp and should be included with the clasp.

Picture below from Fratello.











If anyone can share any further information regarding O118STZ013904 would be great. Will probably just order anyways and find out since O118STZ013110 is no longer available.

(Have confirmed O118STZ013110 is no longer available in both Canada and Hong Kong)


----------



## Qianbro (10 mo ago)

Watch Free Fall said:


> Just had my sapphire 3861 Moonwatch clasp updated to the Chronoscope clasp at an Omega AD.
> Nice that the Omega AD just did the work in ten minutes without question (very different than how my Rolex AD responded to a similar non-standard request: "We are not authorized to do any non-standard work on any Rolex product."). The Omega AD that I ordered the parts from only said, "Substituting this clasp is non-standard, so these parts are non-refundable if they don't do what you want."
> 
> Note the required Chronoscope bracelet replacement link doesn't have the polished, narrow inner links that the sapphire bracelet has, however it's barely noticeable to my watch nerd eyes (probably already mentioned earlier in this thread).
> ...


If possible @Watch Free Fall, can you please share a photo of the Chronoscope bracelet replacement link installed on a sapphire Speedy bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## fes (Nov 15, 2017)

"Very unfortunately, I already checked with the Omega HQ several times for any hope to have O118STZ013110 back, but their answer was firm and this part is definitely obsolete. 

The clasp O117STZ013899 already comes with 1 x 12 H clasp attachment link, O118STZ013904."

Response from Swatch.


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

fes said:


> "Very unfortunately, I already checked with the Omega HQ several times for any hope to have O118STZ013110 back, but their answer was firm and this part is definitely obsolete.
> 
> The clasp O117STZ013899 already comes with 1 x 12 H clasp attachment link, O118STZ013904."
> 
> Response from Swatch.


Did they provide a price for the O117STZ013899 + O118STZ013904 combo?


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

So, do I understand that now only the clasp is needed 0117STZ013899 and not the extra link 
0118STZ013904? If anyone has clarity on this please post!


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

AviF said:


> So, do I understand that now only the clasp is needed 0117STZ013899 and not the extra link
> 0118STZ013904? If anyone has clarity on this please post!


Just got an email that my 0118STZ013904 shipped and I'll have it on April 15. I'll post an update once I receive it.


----------



## KingCor (Feb 3, 2012)

rich-96db said:


> Just got an email that my 0118STZ013904 shipped and I'll have it on April 15. I'll post an update once I receive it.


I’m being told by my boutique that they can’t order 3110 or 3904. Can anyone confirm in the US? They said they can order the clasp no problem 3899.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

rich-96db said:


> Just got an email that my 0118STZ013904 shipped and I'll have it on April 15. I'll post an update once I receive it.


Does this mean you already have the new clasp? Does something appear to be lacking?


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

AviF said:


> Does this mean you already have the new clasp? Does something appear to be lacking?


Yes, I already have the clasp - see post #61 in this thread.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

rich-96db said:


> Yes, I already have the clasp - see post #61 in this thread.


Got it. I look forward to seeing your post when the part is received. Thanks.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

This is the email I received today:
Good Morning!

Please be advised that attachment link O118STZ013904 has been canceled and discontinued from above order.
This will come with complete clasp that has been ordered.
I assume that now no additional link is needed. If anyone has clarity on this please advise!


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Update: I just spoke with a rep at Swatch group. She explained that the new clasp comes with the necessary end link and that no additional end link is needed. Mine is still back ordered for another month or so, and then I need to get it to where I'm currently living, but will update when received. It appears that now only one piece- the clasp- is necessary for the conversion.


----------



## rich-96db (Apr 24, 2019)

The O118STZ013904 is not the right part to convert to the Chronoscope clasp. It's the push button mechanism for the clasp.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

rich-96db said:


> The O118STZ013904 is not the right part to convert to the Chronoscope clasp. It's the push button mechanism for the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 16563777


Thanks for clarifying this. Apparently the part number was either changed from earlier postings or there was confusion. If you have made a successful conversion with the new clasp, please indicate the part number that was needed. From what I can tell, the ONLY part that needs to be ordered is *clasp* 0117STZ013899. I would appreciate your confirming this. Thanks!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I just went to the Omega Boutique today, and the watchmaker told me there is *NO WAY* to get it to fit right now, because the 6H link (O118STZ013110) is not available to order. 

Yes, the clasp (0117STZ013899) now comes complete with the push button mechanism (O118STZ013904), but it's *unconfirmed* whether or not it contains the 6H link (O118STZ013110) to make the conversion happen. The watchmaker had a chronoscope clasp (0117STZ013899) right in front of me, and he told me he ordered it in Jan, and it did not come with the 6H link (0117STZ013899), therefore, perfect conversion is not available right now.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Just to confirm what others have said, 118STZ013904 is not the correct part. This is the push button/link from the 12 o’clock side of the watch. What is needed is the connecting bracelet link from the 6 o’clock side of the watch to accept the wider folding arm of the clasp. 

Well that was a waste of money…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Just to confirm what others have said, 118STZ013904 is not the correct part. This is the push button/link from the 12 o’clock side of the watch. What is needed is the connecting bracelet link from the 6 o’clock side of the watch to accept the wider folding arm of the clasp.
> 
> Well that was a waste of money…
> View attachment 16589593
> ...


Thanks for this confirmation. Do you know whether or not, as others have said and as I have been told by an rep from Omega, that now the clasp is sold together with the connecting link so that all that is needed is part# 0117STZ013899?
thx.


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

Deleted. Misinformation.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes, I referred to that link. The rep told me the clasp DOES NOT contain that 6H link, it is obsolete, the clasp now only comes with the 12H push button mechanism.

How did you get it to work without the 6H link? The watchmaker told me it's not possible.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Tim Plains said:


> You are referring to this circled link, correct? I ordered both Chronoscope clasp and the link on Jan 10, and I did not need to use the link.
> 
> A friend recently ordered the clasp and was told by Omega that the link is obsolete, so the clasps should be coming with everything you need. I'll update when his arrives in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 16590024


Yes that is the link that is needed and it has not been confirmed by anyone whether it is included with the clasp now or not. 

Are you saying you fitted the clasp by swapping the arms between the two clasps? If so, your clasp isn’t closing properly. The thinner arm contacts the push button and keeps the clasp from closing fully (although it still clicks). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Yes that is the link that is needed and it has not been confirmed by anyone whether it is included with the clasp now or not.
> 
> Are you saying you fitted the clasp by swapping the arms between the two clasps? If so, your clasp isn’t closing properly. The thinner arm contacts the push button and keeps the clasp from closing fully (although it still clicks).
> 
> ...


I have the same question for Tim... Tim how did you make it work without the 6H link please?


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Qianbro said:


> If possible @Watch Free Fall, can you please share a photo of the Chronoscope bracelet replacement link installed on a sapphire Speedy bracelet? Thanks!




















Pardon the delay, note the link attached to the clasp doesn't have the narrow polished links.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

On my new speedmaster the link attached to the clasp (6H side) on the original bracelet also does NOT have the ploshed center links as the rest of the bracelet (sapphire sandwich).


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

Deleted. Misinformation.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. I’m still waiting delivery. Should be soon I hope.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

Tim Plains said:


> I ordered both part numbers everyone keeps listing and just used the same link the bracelet came with. I then attached the 6H link I purchased to the 3861 clasp and put them in the box. No issues with the clasp closing.


Except the 6h link is no longer sold and we don't know if it comes with the Chronoscope clasp, right?


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

If I understand Tim correctly, the 6h link from the current bracelet is interchangeable with the new clasp and the new clasp comes with the 12h link which is not interchangeable, attached.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

I was told through email that my clasp is due to arrive mid-May. Probably another 7-10 days for delivery. I ordered the last week of March, so about 7 weeks backordered...


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

Deleted. Misinformation.


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

Tim Plains said:


> It does not.
> 
> Remove the 3861 clasp, remove this circled link, attach the circled link to the Chronoscope clasp, attach Chronoscope clasp to the bracelet.
> View attachment 16597285


Cool. So the clasp is all that is needed. Thanks for confirming.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

ATXWatch said:


> Cool. So the clasp is all that is needed. Thanks for confirming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


No, the clasp is not all that is needed. I’m a little confused by what Tim is saying, but he had to replace the link for the clasp to fit.

You need both the connecting link and the clasp from the Chronoscope. The connecting link on the 3861 bracelet is narrower and will not accept the Chronoscope clasp.

Edit: hopefully this is helpful (from his picture). The Chronoscope link is the unknown linchpin that everyone is trying to figure out how to get right now.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch (Sep 1, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> No, the clasp is not all that is needed. I’m a little confused by what Tim is saying, but he had to replace the link for the clasp to fit.
> 
> You need both the connecting link and the clasp from the Chronoscope. The connecting link on the 3861 bracelet is narrower and will not accept the Chronoscope clasp.
> 
> ...


Ok. So he clearly said to take that link from the 3861 and use it on the chronoscape clasp. But what you say makes sense. So the only real option right now is to buy the whole Chronoscope bracelet including the clasp?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Tim, can you help us out here? How were you able to use the link from the 3861 bracelet with the chronoscape clasp? If you can send a pic of the clasp with the 3861 link attached that would be greatly appreciated. I would hate to pay for the clasp and then not be able to use it. Returning it will not be an option for me because I'm overseas. Many thanks.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

AviF said:


> Tim, can you help us out here? How were you able to use the link from the 3861 bracelet with the chronoscape clasp? If you can send a pic of the clasp with the 3861 link attached that would be greatly appreciated. I would hate to pay for the clasp and then not be able to use it. Returning it will not be an option for me because I'm overseas. Many thanks.


That’s not what his picture is showing because it’s not possible. The picture he posted shows the Chronoscope clasp and the Chronoscope connecting link installed on the 3861 bracelet. As you can see from my picture below the Chronoscope clasp arm is approximately 2mm wider than the opening on the 3861 bracelet connecting link. It is not possible to install it without swapping the link.


----------



## Tim Plains (Sep 8, 2021)

I could have sworn I placed the original link down and reused it with the Chronoscope clasp but I must be mistake, best to delete my previous posts, sorry for any confusion. The friend I mentioned also decided to sell his Speedy and cancelled the clasp order.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Lets just hope Omega provides an updated clasp on the speedy soon, which they said they will do.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

More than a little disappointing... I guess I have to cancel my order as well. I'm very frustrated with Omega!


----------



## JC316 (12 mo ago)




----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

Tim Plains said:


> I could have sworn I placed the original link down and reused it with the Chronoscope clasp but I must be mistake, best to delete my previous posts, sorry for any confusion. The friend I mentioned also decided to sell his Speedy and cancelled the clasp order.


Somebody posted that earlier, but the fit was not good. When the Chronoscope clasp is installed with the 3861 connecting link, the clasp cannot be fully closed. Why that person did not realize this immediately is unclear, possibly because the clasp was actually able to _partially_ latch?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

E30 Racer said:


> Somebody posted that earlier, but the fit was not good. When the Chronoscope clasp is installed with the 3861 connecting link, the clasp cannot be fully closed. Why that person did not realize this immediately is unclear, possibly because the clasp was actually able to _partially_ latch?


I was one of those people and it’s not just the Chronoscope clasp installed with the 3861 connecting link. You also have to swap the folding arm from the 3861 clasp. It’s very hard to tell that the clasp isn’t fully closed because it still snaps like it’s closing normally. I wore it for months without knowing before it was pointed out to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

shane.shepherd said:


> Lets just hope Omega provides an updated clasp on the speedy soon, which they said they will do.


Hi - I am VERY interested in this issue. I own an 861 and was just starting to think that I might add another speedy to the collection for the current sapphire - erroneously assuming it had the same on-the-fly adjustment clasp as the chronoscope. 

Has Omega, indeed, said they would update the clasp??? That changes my immediate plans - a lot. 

Thanks!!


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

My uneducated guess is there will be a direct fit part forthcoming.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

JC316 said:


>


Do you have a price for the bracelet and the clasp? Are you sure the bracelet fits the speedy?


----------



## tango.mango (Apr 14, 2021)

Strap Check: Does The Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope Clasp Fit The Regular Moonwatch?


✓ Omega Master Chronometer Speedmaster Moonwatch Caliber 3861 with Chronoscope clasp. ✓ Does it work? ✓ Read on to find out. ✓




www.fratellowatches.com





A good writeup by Fratello, but still no definitive timeline on when the clasp will arrive to the stainless steel Moonwatch.


----------



## wsrobert (Feb 23, 2015)

tango.mango said:


> Strap Check: Does The Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope Clasp Fit The Regular Moonwatch?
> 
> 
> ✓ Omega Master Chronometer Speedmaster Moonwatch Caliber 3861 with Chronoscope clasp. ✓ Does it work? ✓ Read on to find out. ✓
> ...


So the writer at Fratello is walking around with this adjustable clasp from the Chronoscope, not actually understanding that the clasp doesn’t actually latch? I understand that it’s required to swap arms, which he did - and that’s why it doesn’t lay flat, but the writers doesn’t mention anything about the clasp not actually latching.

Why would they even publish that? If it doesn’t latch, regardless of how it lays on the wrist, it’s not an option and super high risk.


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

wsrobert said:


> So the writer at Fratello is walking around with this adjustable clasp from the Chronoscope, not actually understanding that the clasp doesn’t actually latch? I understand that it’s required to swap arms, which he did - and that’s why it doesn’t lay flat, but the writers doesn’t mention anything about the clasp not actually latching.
> 
> Why would they even publish that? If it doesn’t latch, regardless of how it lays on the wrist, it’s not an option and super high risk.


I have this same configuration on my 1861 speedy right now - chronoscope clasp, original 3861 folding arm, original 3861 connecting links, 3861 bracelet. It DOES latch. Once the clasp is closed, you cannot open it without pressing the release buttons. It’s not going to pop open on it own, and 
I am 100% sure of that. 

That being said… I would jump on the connecting link in a heartbeat if I could find one of the damn things. The fact that the arms don’t sit flat inside the clasp just bothers me. It wears very comfortable as it is, and I can’t tell that anything is “wrong” when I’m wearing the watch, but my OCD just won’t let me forget.


----------



## Chrononaut92 (Jun 22, 2021)

Wanted to add on to this. I ordered O11STZ013899 (clasp) and asked if they could order me O118STZ013110 (link) and the Omega Boutique said:

"It looks like that part is included with the clasp because they won't let me order it separately. We'll know for sure once it arrives."

So I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Chrononaut92 (Jun 22, 2021)

I received an email from the Omega boutique. They responded: 

"We received information from our watch technicians regarding the clasp and they are highly advising that we do not install that clasp to a timepiece that is not meant to have it because the fit is not a good fit and will very likely fail and we cannot warranty product.

There is another way to make it fit better but this requires a link which is not yet available, if and when this link does become available we will let you know so that we can better assist you with this adjustment."


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

Chrononaut92 said:


> I received an email from the Omega boutique. They responded:
> 
> "We received information from our watch technicians regarding the clasp and they are highly advising that we do not install that clasp to a timepiece that is not meant to have it because the fit is not a good fit and will very likely fail and we cannot warranty product.
> 
> There is another way to make it fit better but this requires a link which is not yet available, if and when this link does become available we will let you know so that we can better assist you with this adjustment."


That’s slightly more promising than what I was expecting they’d say. Every rep I’ve spoken to says the link is discontinued, which is odd considering it’s still being sold on the Chronoscope bracelet. They’re probably just wanting everyone to buy the official Speedmaster adjustable clasp when they finally release one. If they release one…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been exploring the possibility of a quick adjust clasp for my 3861 Speedy since the day I bought it, and I'm really getting tired now. It's been almost a year and a half since the new Moonwatch came out, what's taking Omega so long to release a clasp that was supposed to come with the watch in the first place?


----------



## Jony5 (10 mo ago)

Bumping this thread. Come on Omega where’s that clasp?!


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Jony5 said:


> Bumping this thread. Come on Omega where’s that clasp?!


I hope they really don't come up with the adjustable clasp/link. The speedy fits me well with no micro- adjustment, but if it comes out, I am capable of buying it.
Please Omega don't release the adjustable clasp for the speedy pro, it won't be good for my wallet, and I don't need it - Thank you


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

tbensous said:


> I hope they really don't come up with the adjustable clasp/link. The speedy fits me well with no micro- adjustment, but if it comes out, I am capable of buying it.
> Please Omega don't release the adjustable clasp for the speedy pro, it won't be good for my wallet, and I don't need it - Thank you


Nothing like a little reverse psychology to get Omega’s attention. Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsrobert (Feb 23, 2015)

Has anyone who did the switch with the chronomaster clasp run into issues in the mid to long term? Beyond the slightly ill fitting underside? I’m becoming impatient as well.


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

wsrobert said:


> Has anyone who did the switch with the chronomaster clasp run into issues in the mid to long term? Beyond the slightly ill fitting underside? I’m becoming impatient as well.


Going on 3 months with mine. Love it. No issues at all. I’d buy the connection link for the sake of completion if I could, but I don’t sweat it anymore. It wears great, and 99.9% of people wouldn’t even know something was “off” about it. Just my two cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sub! I just picked up another speedy in hopes of getting an adjustable clasp for it.


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

kamonjj said:


> Sub! I just picked up another speedy in hopes of getting an adjustable clasp for it.


The chronoscope clasp swap is a pretty solid option, not perfect, but definitely gets the job done.

Congrats on the Speedy! Never sell it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Just stopped at the OB to check if I could order the Chronoscope clasp with the required link.
The lady I talked to said the clasp could be ordered, but in the system the link appeared as discontinued (as others have said).
She said she would try to get in touch on Monday with Omega, to confirm if she could make an order for it.
I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

tbensous said:


> Just stopped at the OB to check if I could order the Chronoscope clasp with the required link.
> The lady I talked to said the clasp could be ordered, but in the system the link appeared as discontinued (as others have said).
> She said she would try to get in touch on Monday with Omega, to confirm if she could make an order for it.
> I will let you know the outcome.


Just got an update from the OB. The 2 parts were not available in the Australian warehouse, but they have placed an order for both from the HQ in Switzerland.
It should take 4-6 weeks to arrive here.

Let's see if they both show up down under. At least there seems to be some hope


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice! Hopefully they come through for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

For the ones who did the swap with the new link/clasp, did it actually change the overall length of the bracelet ? Did you have to remove some links ?
It looks like the new clasp is a bit longer, but I was wondering if it's only the top part, or if it affects the length of the bracelet when installed.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

tbensous said:


> For the ones who did the swap with the new link/clasp, did it actually change the overall length of the bracelet ? Did you have to remove some links ?
> It looks like the new clasp is a bit longer, but I was wondering if it's only the top part, or if it affects the length of the bracelet when installed.


New clasp is slightly longer. If I remember correctly, I removed one link from the previous setup I had.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Is it possible to get a confirmation on what the link does? Reading back some posts it seems the fit isn’t perfect, but works ok. Does this “link” cause it to be perfect, or is it still just “ok”?

Also, can someone post part numbers for the correct pieces to this puzzle?

Thanks -

Hoppy


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

Clasp: 117STZ013899
Link: 118STZ013110

The link attaches the folding arms of the chronoscope clasp to the 3861 bracelet. If you simply swap the folding arms from the 3861 bracelet into the chronoscope clasp then the “push” button adjuster on the chronoscope clasp will prevent the folding arms from sitting flush inside of the adjustable clasp. If you scroll up to one of my previous posts you’ll see a photo of what the end result of this setup looks like. Notice that the folding arms are not able to fit perfectly inside of the folding clasp, they stick out by a mm or two on the left side (this is due to the folding arms of the 3861 bracelet not having the proper clearance for the “push” button. The chronoscope folding arms have been thinned out to make room for this button). After wearing my speedy like this for months now, I am happy with it. I have had zero issues.

If you are able to source both the clasp AND the link, then you will essentially have the bracelet that currently ships with the Chronoscope, and the folding arms should sit flush inside the clasp (I don’t have firsthand experience with this setup, but this is how I have come to understand it). This is the “ideal” way to do this swap, but you will likely run into trouble sourcing the link, as many of us here have.

If you haven’t already, read this article. It should answer any questions you have about this:









Strap Check: Does The Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope Clasp Fit The Regular Moonwatch?


✓ Omega Master Chronometer Speedmaster Moonwatch Caliber 3861 with Chronoscope clasp. ✓ Does it work? ✓ Read on to find out. ✓




www.fratellowatches.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

ill1337 said:


> Clasp: 117STZ013899
> Link: 118STZ013110
> 
> The link attaches the folding arms of the chronoscope clasp to the 3861 bracelet. If you simply swap the folding arms from the 3861 bracelet into the chronoscope clasp then the “push” button adjuster on the chronoscope clasp will prevent the folding arms from sitting flush inside of the adjustable clasp. If you scroll up to one of my previous posts you’ll see a photo of what the end result of this setup looks like. Notice that the folding arms are not able to fit perfectly inside of the folding clasp, they stick out by a mm or two on the left side (this is due to the folding arms of the 3861 bracelet not having the proper clearance for the “push” button. The chronoscope folding arms have been thinned out to make room for this button). After wearing my speedy like this for months now, I am happy with it. I have had zero issues.
> ...


Excellent, thank you!

I’ll hope for the link to make it perfect, but may try the other way you described.


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hoppyjr said:


> Excellent, thank you!
> 
> I’ll hope for the link to make it perfect, but may try the other way you described.


No problem. Keep in mind, the swap is 100% reversible, there are no permanent modifications needed to make this happen. Worst case scenario is you don’t like the end result, and end up selling the chronoscope clasp. Not a whole lot of risk involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I called my local boutique and they also advised the link is discontinued. 

One solution is to order the full Chronoscope bracelet, but that’s $710 + tax. 

My salesperson does believe Omega is working on a solution, as this has been a much requested modification. 

The salesperson also stated there is minimal adjustment, described as “one position” for comfort. In Rolex terms; it sounds like the Chronoscope clasp is more akin to the EasyLink than the Glidelock clasp. Is that correct?


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hoppyjr said:


> I called my local boutique and they also advised the link is discontinued.
> 
> One solution is to order the full Chronoscope bracelet, but that’s $710 + tax.
> 
> ...


I would agree. It’s probably about a half link’s worth of adjustment. Perfect for going from an air conditioned space to going outside on a hot day. I use it constantly. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

More photos of the clasp swap (without the connection link), in case anyone is interested. Threw in a glamour shot for good measure. The clasp is extended in these shots.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

So is it one click/position or 2-3-4?


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hoppyjr said:


> So is it one click/position or 2-3-4?


Just one. It’s either extended or it isn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ill1337 said:


> Just one. It’s either extended or it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it must be about the same as the standard clasp, except that you can adjust it on the fly without pulling the pin out.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ill1337 said:


> More photos of the clasp swap (without the connection link), in case anyone is interested. Threw in a glamour shot for good measure. The clasp is extended in these shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a significant mark on the clasp arm though ? Must be the push button rubbing against the arm ?
I will wait to get the link personally.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

ill1337 said:


> Just one. It’s either extended or it isn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated. 

With that I think I’ll just sell my bracelet and leave my Speedy to nato duty.


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

tbensous said:


> Looks like you have a significant mark on the clasp arm though ? Must be the push button rubbing against the arm ?
> I will wait to get the link personally.


Correct. Some of the brushing on the underside of the arm has polished up a bit in the areas when it contacts the button, which has made that area slightly reflective. That photo makes it look much worse than it actually is. I’m glad you pointed it out though, definitely something people who are considering this should be aware of. 

I’m not losing sleep over it, but to each their own.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

WastedYears said:


> New clasp is slightly longer. If I remember correctly, I removed one link from the previous setup I had.


Thanks. Is the extension at the same setting as with the old clasp for you?

On the short one I have the extension inside and on some hot days might be a bit tight ( although ok)

I was wondering if I get the chronoscope one I’d like it to be collapsed and just have the option to extend on hot days.

If I remove one link but have to use it in extended position I won’t gain much since there’s only one click.

Not sure if that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

tbensous said:


> Thanks. Is the extension at the same setting as with the old clasp for you?
> 
> On the short one I have the extension inside and on some hot days might be a bit tight ( although ok)
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can’t really speak to that. I never used the original 3861 clasp. My speedy is a 1861.

I bought the Chronoscope clasp and 3861 bracelet secondhand at the same time thinking I’d be able to find the link to make everything work as intended, but that didn’t happen. I initially tried to just buy a complete chronoscope bracelet from my AD, but they wouldn’t sell me one. 

What I can tell you is that the bracelet adjustment is perfect for me in terms of hot/cold environments. When it’s hot, then extension gives me exactly what I need. Your mileage may vary, of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ill1337 said:


> Unfortunately I can’t really speak to that. I never used the original 3861 clasp. My speedy is a 1861.
> 
> I bought the Chronoscope clasp and 3861 bracelet secondhand at the same time thinking I’d be able to find the link to make everything work as intended, but that didn’t happen. I initially tried to just buy a complete chronoscope bracelet from my AD, but they wouldn’t sell me one.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to measure the difference in length between the two based on where the link would attach ?
I think if it’s about one full link difference that might work out ok for me (assuming I’ll remove a link)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sure,

It’s gives you about 2.5mm of extension. I’m measuring one link to be about 5mm, so it essentially gives you a half a link.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

ill1337 said:


> Sure,
> 
> It’s gives you about 2.5mm of extension. I’m measuring one link to be about 5mm, so it essentially gives you a half a link.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot ! The extension sounds good.
Are you able to tell the difference in measurement between the 2 clasps extension inside ? is it about 5mm (That would be perfect) or closer to 2.5mm ?


----------



## gumpy-au (Apr 25, 2013)

The issue I have with this clasp is knowing my luck I will have to set it extended to fit me so then on the fly ability disappears. This for me it means it’s not different to the normal 3861 clasp.
The thing with Rolex clasps is that they have three micro adjustments plus the easy link. Hope omega can do this soon.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

gumpy-au said:


> The issue I have with this clasp is knowing my luck I will have to set it extended to fit me so then on the fly ability disappears. This for me it means it’s not different to the normal 3861 clasp.
> The thing with Rolex clasps is that they have three micro adjustments plus the easy link. Hope omega can do this soon.


That’s my concern too. Hoping it would be the same position (non extended) as the small one so I have the option to make it a tiny bit loser.

The Seamaster clasps offer 3 or 6 positions which is much better. 2 would be enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

tbensous said:


> That’s my concern too. Hoping it would be the same position (non extended) as the small one so I have the option to make it a tiny bit loser.
> 
> The Seamaster clasps offer 3 or 6 positions which is much better. 2 would be enough.
> 
> ...


Actually answering my own question.
Checking the photos from @WastedYears on the first page, it seems the overall length without the extention would be the same based an the photo below ?
Only the clasp cover on top might be longer on the chronoscope clasp ? If so that would be perfect for me.
The attachement / arm seems to line up exactly, so it shouldn't change the length of the bracelet compared to the shorter clasp of the speedy pro ?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone have an estimate on when Omega will release a new clasp with the push adjustment system?


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> Anyone have an estimate on when Omega will release a new clasp with the push adjustment system?


It exists already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

tbensous said:


> It exists already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you referring to the chronoscope clasp or the clasp specifically made for the 3861?


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> Are you referring to the chronoscope clasp or the clasp specifically made for the 3861?


The chronoscope one. I really doubt that they will come up with anything different for the speedy pro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

There's a source saying it's coming but timeline is unknown. 

►► Hands-On Review: The Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope (2021) (fratellowatches.com)


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> There's a source saying it's coming but timeline is unknown.
> 
> ►► Hands-On Review: The Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope (2021) (fratellowatches.com)


It doesn’t say it’s going to be any different if it ever comes.

My take on it is that the speedy pro is smaller than the chronoscope, and the bracelet is slim / vintage they won’t put a bulky large/longer clasp like on a diver.

The chronoscope clasp fits perfectly with the same end link this is not by luck.

Well, we’ll see but I wouldn’t hold my breath for anything different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> There's a source saying it's coming but timeline is unknown.
> 
> ►► Hands-On Review: The Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope (2021) (fratellowatches.com)


Also if you check the video from watch advisor with the head of product at Omega he mentions as well it’s not impossible it might come in the future with an adjustable clasp similar to the chronoscope. I believe the statement from fratello might come from this too ?

In the video the head of product stays very vague and evasive when answering watch advisor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> There's a source saying it's coming but timeline is unknown.
> 
> ►► Hands-On Review: The Omega Speedmaster Chronoscope (2021) (fratellowatches.com)


Here is the video from watch advisor. (You can check the answer at 18:25) - "It's absolutely possible to see this type of adjustment one day on the Speedmaster Moonwatch" :


----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)

If you look at the Moonshine Gold Speedmaster, it has a quick adjustment clasp that looks identical to the one on Chronoscope (aside from material of course). I'm wondering why it's taking so long for them to release one in steel.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

tbensous said:


> Here is the video from watch advisor. (You can check the answer at 18:25) - "It's absolutely possible to see this type of adjustment one day on the Speedmaster Moonwatch" :


Well, it is “absolutely possible” - of Omega decides to make it happen. I don’t see that as significant, but hope it happens.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> Well, it is “absolutely possible” - of Omega decides to make it happen. I don’t see that as significant, but hope it happens.


Exactly. Not even sure it ever does happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just came across this thread. Picked up a 3861 second-hand, and didn’t realize it came with the chronoscope clasp until I did some research on why my clasp looked slightly different than the stock bracelets. I like it and haven’t have any comfort problems.


----------



## ill1337 (Jul 24, 2019)

joesym001 said:


> Just came across this thread. Picked up a 3861 second-hand, and didn’t realize it came with the chronoscope clasp until I did some research on why my clasp looked slightly different than the stock bracelets. I like it and haven’t have any comfort problems.
> 
> View attachment 16924173
> 
> View attachment 16924172


Sweet, that’s a nice added bonus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolk0d (1 mo ago)

Is there any insight where I can purchase clasp part #117STZ013899?


----------



## anch (Nov 28, 2019)

bolk0d said:


> Is there any insight where I can purchase clasp part #117STZ013899?


Okay, okay, hear me out on this one.. What about an Omega AD or Boutique?


----------



## S2000_driver (Dec 7, 2017)

bolk0d said:


> Is there any insight where I can purchase clasp part #117STZ013899?


Boutique is your best option. In the US, we can also call and order directly from the Swatch group service center in New Jersey. Not sure if that is an option outside the US.


----------



## bolk0d (1 mo ago)

Thank you for the information, hoepfully can ship international.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

OMEGA didn't tell anyone about this new update?! 😱 - YouTube


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

I have just called my AD to get info about the possibility to make an upgrade from my non micro adjustable 3861 bracelet but they don’t have info about it yet. 

Tomorrow they will call Omega to ask about it. 

Any one has the info?


----------



## Ckgs (May 22, 2020)

My local AD said the part number shows up but it’s not available for order yet.


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

mike_right said:


> I have just called my AD to get info about the possibility to make an upgrade from my non micro adjustable 3861 bracelet but they don’t have info about it yet.
> 
> Tomorrow they will call Omega to ask about it.
> 
> Any one has the info?


Any update?


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

E30 Racer said:


> Any update?


Nothing yet :-(


----------



## rpjludeke (8 d ago)

I'm curious if anyone has tried to buy an extra 3861 stock standard end-link and modify it? 
For a skilled watchmaker, or just any enthusiast with a decent file, it should be possible to take off just enough steel to fit the wider bar of the chronoscope clasp.


----------

